# SOKY Equine Development Center - Scam?



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I sure hope you didn't get scammed, I seen the pic of your horse posted June 10th. If he doesmt get back to you, I would contact the authorities and screen shot as much of that facebook page as you can with names and such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh really? I had just came across them just 2 days ago and was looking at the same exact horse as you, although I have no plans to purchase. Pretty horses but I was wondering the same thing as you. I had found the transporter's facebook page that they use and some of the postings from the guy that runs it seems kind of rude. I've also noticed most if not all of the horses they are adopting out are not registered. If you do not receive your horse that you paid for in 3 days or hear back from him, contact authorities. Please update us as to what happens so I know to avoid them in the future.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I took it upon myself to search for a Dr Hughes that they use near Glasgow, and I couldnt find anything. I only searched for a minute. Might be something you could look for and get a contact number for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

Update: ***Thank you everyone for your quick feedback*** Thank goodness I followed your advice and took a million screenshots, OutoftheLoop. Best suggestion EVER. The SOKY Equine Development Center page on Facebook has suddenly (in the last hour!) been deleted. Looks like this was indeed a scam. I will be calling the police and the FBI in the morning and reporting Jeff *****. WOW.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

The page is still there, although if they blocked you, you cannot even find them in a search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

Interesting - no wonder he's been getting away with this. If someone voices suspicion, they're blocked. Heading to the police station and also going to report this fraud to the Internet Crime Center. Hopefully they'll be able to stop this guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would send a certified letter to him asking him to confirm that the horse will arrive on _____ day or you expect reimbursement.....or something along those lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Honestly, I was suspicious the moment I saw that add. I call my animals 'sexy' in pure sarcastic jest, but to advertise a horse as sexy... It screams scam to me. I'm sorry you got sucked in. I very nearly had the same thing happen to me, but the scammer left a lot of loopholes (a $1000 5 y/o Friesian gelding that jumped 6ft jumps and that would be flown from NZ to Australia for no extra charge. I was so naive!).


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

Tracer said:


> Honestly, I was suspicious the moment I saw that add. I call my animals 'sexy' in pure sarcastic jest, but to advertise a horse as sexy... It screams scam to me. I'm sorry you got sucked in. I very nearly had the same thing happen to me, but the scammer left a lot of loopholes (a $1000 5 y/o Friesian gelding that jumped 6ft jumps and that would be flown from NZ to Australia for no extra charge. I was so naive!).


Yeah, I originally saw an ad for a different horse, and looked up SOKY Equine Dev Center on Google, which led me to their Facebook page (which I have since been blocked from, as of last night). They have a very extensive page with tons of professional-looking videos and photos of the horses. Around 500 ppl have "liked" the page. I found the horse I submitted the adoption paperwork for on the Fb page. It wasn't until much later that I found the "sexy" ad on EquineNow. You're right, it's definitely weird. On the Fb page Jeff is constantly adding photos of new (gorgeous) "rescues" and tons of ppl comment on them and thanks him for the great work he's doing... I can't believe I got scammed so thoroughly. He called all my adoption references, including my vet; spoke to me at length about how much he trusted the shipper ( Tack Tavern Transport ), and probably spoke with me 8 times on the phone about the horse's health, background, training, etc. He explained away his failure to email me the finalized paperwork by saying he was off the farm and rescuing other horses. Ugh. I'm at the police station now, they told me to call PayPal first, before filing a report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, he sure went to a lot of trouble! For your sake, I hope he is honest, because I've never known a horse scammer to make so much effort... But you're definitely doing the right thing by reporting it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell the cops NO ! I want to file a report NOW ! do not let the cops blow you off,
Yeh I looked at his FB page awhile ago, then went back after seeing this add. Notice he doesnt have oned single " I got my horse today, thanks" type post on his page ?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

From what I have found on facebook this guy is a scam artist and the shipping company he claims to use say they have nothing to do with this guy. 

I don't know if I am allowed to post a link to the facebook group that all this all came out on or not?


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Any updates? I did some googling and found the address that SOKY uses is the same one as the Kentucky site of Arabian Rescue Mission. I also found this story Horses rescued » Local News » Glasgow Daily Times, Glasgow, KY. So maybe this isn't a scam?


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Strange- I can actually still see your post about him not answering your calls.

It comes up in "Recent posts by others" on the right side of his page...

I sure hope he finally calls you back!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

According to what I have found on facebook the guy is supposed to be arranging transport for the horse. The transport company he claimed things were set up with knew nothing of the deal.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not at home or I would do it, has anyone done a image search to see if those horse pics are anywhere besides his facebook page?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Doesn't seem to match any other images on the internet.


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

Update: The whole issue *appears* to have been a lack of communication. (SOKY didn't answer my calls or voicemails for days, the group's Fb page was apparently temporarily down for some reason, and I wasn't told that they were no longer working with the former transport company). 

I posted this same question on a Fb group, and the verdict there was that it was definitely a scam, but people appeared to be very angry and have an agenda... so I'm not very sure about the credibility of some of those comments. 

I finally was able to get in touch with Jeff, and SOKY is arranging transport for Lemaan with a different company. I will update again in a few days and let everyone know how this turned out! Thanks again for all the feedback


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I've seen links to SOKY on the AERC FB page, so I hope for you and for the horses it is legitimate. Please keep us posted and I hope you get your boy soon and safely!


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed. I hope that is was just all a misunderstanding. I did see your post you mentioned in that group, and I agree that there were some angry comments made.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope it's not a scam! I know, when the breeder of my kitten failed to return my texts and phone calls I reported it to paypal. This caused her to not be able to receive any payments for anything until the situation was resolved. It was the only way I had to get a hold of her and it certainly got her attention! (She wasn't a bad person, just had changed her phone number and hadn't managed to get me her new number! I still got my boy). Paypal makes it pretty easy to get somebody's attention, and seems like it would be difficult to scam through.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Amy updates from the last few days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

*Issue resoved, finally.*

Hi everyone, just wanted to give an update and let you know that this issue with SOKY has finally been resolved. Sadly, without me bringing Lemaan home, but that is my own decision. At this point, I am just done. Way too much nonsense.

#1 - Despite lots of inconsistencies, this organization did not turn out to be a scam. Jeff seems to care deeply about the horses. 

#2 - The major problem I had was a lack of communication. The best way to get in touch with Jeff is definitely via text message. Wish I had known that earlier, rather than dealing with unanswered voicemails and emails. 

#3 - The first AND the second shipping arrangements that SOKY made to bring Lemaan to VA fell through  If I could go back, I would have avoided all the heartache and just rented a trailer or hired a shipping company directly. I felt like such an idiot having to call the barn and reschedule his arrival, again and again. And then finally tell them that the second shipper fell through and I wouldn't be bringing the horse after all.

#4 - Jeff called today and apologized. He was very gracious, and agreed to refund me the full amount. 

Despite all of this craziness, I don't think any of this was intentional on the part of SOKY, and Jeff offered to do whatever it took to make me happy. (Including transporting Lemaan to me himself.) Although I am really saddened to not be bringing Lemaan home, I think that this is the best option for everyone involved, and I'm sure he will end up finding a great forever home. 

Thanks again for all the feedback and support. XO


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well when your refund shows up please post.


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, wanted to provide an update. I did get my money refunded, in full. Thank goodness. So happy this saga is over... complete nightmare.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ALMOST sounds like the horse did not exist to me..... My hoof trimmer was just asking me if I knew the guy that rescued Arabs (Glasgow is near me), and I had never heard of him. Now I can say I HAVE!! 

Can you PM me a physical address so I can go over there? I am not on Faceboook.
Thanks! 

Nancy


----------



## SweetBriarVixen (Jul 1, 2013)

There was so many red flags with this whole situation, you may be right, Nancy. The advice of about 200 posts in response to my Facebook question was essentially "RUN!! CALL THE POLICE!" It was bad. I never want to believe the worst in people, and Jeff did seem very apologetic and nice on the phone. But... the comments certainly were alarming. 

The address posted on the Facebook page for the SOKY Equine Development Center is: 

1909 Carden RD
Glasgow, Kentucky 42141http://bing.com/maps/default.aspx?v...ty=r&rtop=0~0~0~&mode=D&FORM=FBKPL1&mkt=en-US


----------



## wegotrippin (Aug 15, 2013)

Following the thread on this, so glad it worked out that you received your $$ back. I think at one time there was some kind of a tie in with ARM (Arabian Rescue Mission) but they were kicked out of their place (same location as SoKY) when the landlord increased the rent 600% (according to ARM website). They had to move quickly and disperse the horses. 

In looking at some info on Google...Jeff was associate with that group. Maybe he owns the land and then decided to start his own "rescue"? 

I too agree with most, sounds very odd/strange/suspicious. Good info, thanks all!


----------



## dziadek (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what happened in my dealings with Jeff. I drove down there, picked out some horses, worked with Jeff for some extra time to allow me to fix some fences, paid for them he arranged the delivery and they showed up on time healthy and with Aha registration transfer paperwork. I don't mess with people I cant meet first or buy big things that I cant put myhands on first. I also have a firm but polite way of conveying to somebody that I don't mess around. Its always worked for me. Growing up in downtown Chicago teaches you things. So am I happy? Oh yeah. Would I deal with Jeff again? YES. Jeffs issue is hes 1 guy doing the work of five or six. I can see where a lot of this could have happened. I bate to see this blown way the hell out of proportion on the Internet. Jeez.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

siad the unknown guy with no real name and only 1 post.


----------

